# minima 'Bukit Merah', flower...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Finally got a flower with it...


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice! How big does this one get?


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

very nice flower

may i have olso the photo of the leaf


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice, it reminds me of an Asarum I used to grow outdoors.

I really must set up another tank and try growing some emerse.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Xema!

Here's a pic Eric posted a while back of his "instant" crypt: 









The leaves of this strain can vary a lot: I've distributed it to many enthusiasts and it tends to look different again - you need to grow it under your conditions to see how it will look like!


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is my C. minina "Butkit Merah"


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice!

Now I ma trying to culture it in the sumerged try.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one. This has been the easiest blackwater Crypt to flower so far for me.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Good job. That's a cool looking flower. What is the substrate?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice flowers everyone, I love these crypt pics. keep em coming


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Jim,

About the substrate, I mix ADA aqua soil with peat moss.
As I do to C. longicauda, I add MagAmp K in the substrate.


----------

